# Dell S2716DG



## alm0st (27. Oktober 2015)

Was sagt ihr zum Dell S2716DG? Soll ja die nächsten Tage auf den Markt kommen. Rein von den Daten her scheint er ja recht ähnlich wie der Asus PG278Q zu sein aber doch nochmal fast 100 € günstiger. Zwar kein 3D aber für mich eh überflüssig.


----------



## Rabber (27. Oktober 2015)

Also er hat zu dem Displayport noch ein HDMI anschluss was auf das G-Sync Modul "2.0" schließen lässt, leider ein TN Panel was aber jeder selbst wissen muss. Ich hoffe das der nicht solche starken Probleme wie der PG278Q hat, ansonsten liegt es vielleicht auch am Panel selber womit die Probleme auch beim Dell auftreten müssten. Ich würde erstmal 1-2 Monate warten und gucken wie der sich zum PG278Q verhält.


----------



## alm0st (27. Oktober 2015)

IPS wäre schon schön aber 850 € für den PG279Q sind leider einfach viel zu viel des Guten


----------



## Rabber (27. Oktober 2015)

UVP beim Dell sind ja soviel ich weiß auch 800€ also denke ich das der so bei 700€ im Laden stehen wird. 150€ mehr für IPS wären es mir wert gerade wenn man bedenkt das so ein Monitor mal locker 5 Jahre+ hält.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Oktober 2015)

Naja eher 570€
Dell S2716DG, 27" (210-AGUI) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rabber (27. Oktober 2015)

Ah naja da muss man dann abwegen ob einem der Aufpreis es wert ist


----------



## JoM79 (27. Oktober 2015)

Ich finde IPS überbewertet, aber muss jeder selber wissen.


----------



## alm0st (29. Oktober 2015)

Die ersten User aus Übersee haben ihn die Woche schon geliefert bekommen. Scheint auf den ersten Blick ne bessere Panelqualität als die beim PG278Q  zu sein:

Anyone else excited for the Dell S2716DG Monitor? - Page 8


----------



## Rabber (29. Oktober 2015)

Gibt aber auch Probleme, gibt ein paar Videos dazu auf Youtube
Irgendwie schon traurig das man selbst für 500€+ kein Monitor bekommt der 100% fehlerfrei ist, sei es IPS Glow oder Backlight bleeding...


----------



## alm0st (29. Oktober 2015)

Konkret gefunden hab ich nur eins, wo es um das bekannte Pixel Inversion Problem geht. Tritt aber nach allem was ich bisher gelesen habe auch nur mit dem Testmuster auf, im normalen Betrieb wohl nicht zu sehen. 

Aber du hast auf jeden Fall Recht, eigentlich ein Armutszeugnis dass man für so viel Geld keinen perfekten Monitor bekommt. Am Ende muss man wohl einfach abwägen was einem am wenigsten stört.


----------



## Rabber (29. Oktober 2015)

Einigen Sachen wie IPS Glow,BB oder einfach eine fehlerhafte Firmware(gefixt) wie beim Acer X34 oder Asus mg279q kann man leider nicht abwägen. Bei Fernsehern und Monitoren schwank die Qualität von nicht zu gebrauchen bis alles gut und das innerhalb einer Charge bei Kosten pro Einheit wofür sich manch einer ein Auto kauft. Ich weiß ja nicht wie es euch geht aber das kann sich außer im Software bereich niemand leisten. Stellt euch mal vor das wäre bei Grafikkarten so, die eine macht 1600mhz bei 50° die andere 1100mhz bei 80° das ist wirklich eine Lotterie. Kann ja nicht so schwer sein den IPS Glow und das Backlight bleeding zu verhindern geschweige denn die Monitore vor Release auf Herz und Nieren zu prüfen. Soo... erstmal durchatmen


----------



## Rabber (10. November 2015)

Ich pushe  den Thread mal, da der Monitor ja jetzt draußen ist. Also der Dell sieht in dem https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7FLEAdvDEU Video schon sehr lecker aus hat aber wohl schon die gleichen Probleme wie der Asus https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PreWcVdboTw wird einfach am Panel liegen https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyAgjkm3uO8 schade gibt wohl wirklich kein G-Sync Monitor ohne Fehler


----------



## Shriker (12. November 2015)

Habe meinen heute bekommen und konnte keine der Probleme aus den Videos feststellen.  Auch keine Lichthöfe oder Sonstiges.

Allerdings habe ich oben rechts einen Pixelfehler -.- Bei dem Preis für mich nicht akzeptabel und deswegen geht der auch zurück.

Ansonsten macht er für mich einen guten Eindruck und ich werde ihm noch eine Chance geben. Mal schauen ob der zweite fehlerfrei ist ...


----------



## Rabber (12. November 2015)

Hmm, werde mir wohl nächsten Monat auch mal den Dell geben, in der Hoffnung das der fehlerfrei ist. Auf IPS habe ich keine Lust da mich der Glow extrem nervt, ein VA WQHD mit 144Hz gibt es ja leider noch nicht. Wäre schön, wenn hier noch ein paar Leute von ihren Erfahrungen mit dem Dell schreiben.(Gerade was die Probleme angeht)


----------



## Shriker (12. November 2015)

Das mit dem ghosting habe ich grade auch mal probiert:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlz3VRl1Pk8

Sobald man die Response Time auf "fast" stellt hat der Monitor tatsächlich sehr starkes ghosting. Lässt man sie auf "normal" tritt das Problem nur minimal auf.


----------



## sledhammer (12. November 2015)

Das mit dem Ghosting in dieser Einstellung ist bei jedem Monitor so und ist keine Macke nur des Dell.
Das mit dem Pixelfehler ist ärgerlich, in einem Forum ist mehr über Dreck im Display zu lesen dieses mal ist er oben rechts ein anderes mal oben links.


----------



## Shriker (12. November 2015)

Okay gut zu wissen. Was soll diese Einstellung dann überhaupt ? Wenn man drauf achtet fällt einem allerdings auch leichtes ghosting im normal Mode auf. Grade bei schwarzem Text auf weißem Hintergrund. Komischerweise bei 144hz stärker als bei 60hz oder ist das auch normal ?

Also Dreck ist das nicht bei mir. Sieht für mich eindeutig nach 'nem toten Pixel aus.


----------



## Rabber (12. November 2015)

Das ist Overdrive und beschleunigt die Pixel, wichtig wäre mir ob der solche streifen zeigt bei Bewegungen wie im Video je nach Kontrast...


----------



## JoM79 (12. November 2015)

Das ist der Overdrive und es ist nicht bei jedem Monitor so.
Damit ändern sich die Reaktionszeiten des Monitors.
Wenn der Overdrive aber zu aggressiv eingestellt ist, kommt es zu einem übersteuern.
Das ist meist an Kanten zu sehen und kann hell oder dunkel sein.


----------



## Shriker (12. November 2015)

Achso okay. Was die Streifen bei niedrigem Kontrast angeht sowie die Linien aus den Videos hier : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zmd-FcH6Zzg / https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PreWcVdboTw

Hab grad beides gestestet und egal wie niedrig ich den Kontrast einstelle oder wie ich die Response Time einstelle, nix zu sehen von irgendwelchen Steifen oder dergleichen. Glaube bei dem Monitor aus dem Video stimmt einfach irgendwas nicht.

Ich bin jedenfalls, bis auf den Pixelfehler, sehr zufrieden mit dem Monitor und werde ihn, wenn ich ein Fehlerfreies Gerät erhalte, aufjedenfall behalten.


----------



## Rabber (12. November 2015)

Ok danke  werde mir den dann auch holen. IPS ist einfach für die Tonne lieber schlechtere Farben als IPS Glow gerade bei dunklen Szenen ist es der Killer nr.1 und da die Hersteller bei VA Panels nicht aus dem Knick kommen ist TN das geringste Übel.


----------



## cnb1806 (13. November 2015)

Wenn man Euch so schreiben sieht, scheint ja jeder Monitor ****** zu sein.

Was soll man denn nun kaufen  ?


----------



## JoM79 (13. November 2015)

Du musst wissen was dir wichtig ist und dann das kleinere Übel nehmen.


----------



## cnb1806 (13. November 2015)

1440p Aufloehsung, 144hz waeren nett, aber wenn man G-Sync hat ist es doch nicht mehr sooo wichtig, oder?


----------



## JoM79 (13. November 2015)

Gsync beseitigt tearing und macht nicht aus 40fps auf einmal 80fps.


----------



## cnb1806 (13. November 2015)

Aha, dann also 1440p, 144hz, G-Sync, mindestens 27" oder groesser, Preis erstmal egal.

Welche Monitore gehoeren denn Deiner/Eurer Meinung in die Top 5, 27" und groesser


----------



## alm0st (13. November 2015)

Ich warte noch das Amazon den Dell endlich mal verfügbar hat, Mindfactory und Co. haben ja bereits ihre erste Charge abverkauft und nachbestellt.


----------



## JoM79 (13. November 2015)

cnb1806 schrieb:


> Aha, dann also 1440p, 144hz, G-Sync, mindestens 27" oder groesser, Preis erstmal egal.
> 
> Welche Monitore gehoeren denn Deiner/Eurer Meinung in die Top 5, 27" und groesser


Da gibt's keine Top 5, da es nur 4 Monitore dieser Art gibt.


----------



## sledhammer (13. November 2015)

Review Dell S2716DG 
Dell S2716DG Review - TFT Central


----------



## JoM79 (13. November 2015)

Im Prinzip leistet er das Gleiche wie der PG278Q mit ein wenig mehr Ausstattung und für 100€ weniger.


----------



## Rabber (13. November 2015)

Der hat wohl auch ein neueres Panel als der Asus, die standard Einstellungen sind wie üblich mist aber Kalibriert schneidet er schon sehr gut ab.


----------



## alm0st (18. November 2015)

Man man man, worum braucht Amazon so lange? Redcoon hat ihn zu nem gutem Preis lagernd aber der Service ist bei denen wohl durchaus fragwürdig. Ich muss meine Geduld bewahren...


----------



## Roli (18. November 2015)

Ist ja normal bei neuen Modellen, dass die erste kleine Charge schnell vergriffen ist und die zweite dann 1-3 Wochen braucht...Minimum :>
Und grade bei Monitoren würde ich definitv auf einen shop mit anständiger Abwicklung/Service warten!


----------



## alm0st (18. November 2015)

Eben, die 30-40 € die er bei Amazon noch teurer ist bezahl ich gerne für den guten Service, zumal z.B. Mindfactory bei Paypal immer kräftig zulangt und der der günstige Preis damit meisten schon wieder dahin ist.


----------



## cnb1806 (19. November 2015)

Ich werde mir den Dell Ende des Monats bestellen, wird wohl kurz vor Neujahr bei mir ankommen


----------



## Rabber (19. November 2015)

Also der Dell ist bei Amazon verfügbar Dell 210-AGUI 68,6 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## cnb1806 (20. November 2015)

Ich lebe in Bangkok, der Computershop in dem ich bestellen will sagte mir die Lieferung dauert ca. 30 Tage


----------



## alm0st (20. November 2015)

Rabber schrieb:


> Also der Dell ist bei Amazon verfügbar Dell 210-AGUI 68,6 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r



Nur über den Marketplace aber nicht von Amazon selber. Dort steht immer noch kein genauer Liefertermin, hab ihn ja schon bestellt


----------



## alm0st (24. November 2015)

Konnte nicht widerstehen und hab ihn für 560 € über eBay bei redcoon bestellt - wehe wenn der bis Freitag nicht da ist...


----------



## Shriker (24. November 2015)

Habe mittlerweile den 3. hier stehen und bei dem scheint endlich alles soweit zu passen. Also frei von Fehlern ist der Dell auch nicht und wie mir scheint brauch man wohl auch bei ihm Glück um ein gutes Model zu erwischen.

Beim ersten hatte ich einen Pixelfehler beim zweiten einen üblen Lichthof unten rechts wo die weisse LED bzw der An/Aus-Schalter ist. Sah fast so aus als würde die LED durch den Rahmen leuchten was sich in einem ziemlich starken Lichthof widerspiegelte. Dazu funktionierte der Schalter manchmal erst beim zweiten oder dritten mal drauf drücken.

Beim 3. hatte ich jetzt wohl Glück...kein Pixelfehler und von der Ausleuchtung auch soweit in Ordnung. 

PS: Redcoon hat bei mir jedesmal am gleichen Tag der Bestellung verschickt und am nächsten Tag war er schon da. Auch die Reklamation lief über den Live-Chat ohne Probleme. Bei Computeruniverse warte ich seit über einer Woche darauf das meine Retoure bearbeitet wird...


----------



## Pumpi (24. November 2015)

Hab meinen Sonntag bei Redcoon über E-Bay bestellt. Mit 10% Gutschein hab ich 501€ bezahlt. Hatte auch bißchen geschwitzt, aber lief alles super. Monitor erfreut mich sogar an einer Intelgrafik (Graka kommt erst morgen).

Kein Pixelfehler, gute Ausleuchtung, Bild macht auch einen guten Eindruck (knacke scharf). Ein TN Panel in der Qualität ist eine ganz neue Erfahrung. War ich vorher nicht überzeugt von. Das Experiment ist vorerst geglückt. Mal sehen wie er sich mit der GTX 960@4GB dann schlägt.

Ps: An die Farbbrillianz eines guten IPS Monitors kommt er natürlich nicht heran, aber der Farbeindruck ist wirklich schon als gut zu bezeichnen.

Ps2: Acer Predator Schrott ging vor 6 Wochen wieder zurück


----------



## Rabber (24. November 2015)

Ich bin noch am überlegen ob es der Dell wird, das TN Panel ist ja mehr oder weniger das gleiche wie beim Asus. Der Dell hat wohl auch solche streifen bei Bewegungen kann man gut hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sehen (im Vergleich zum PG279Q mit IPS Panel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

),außerdem soll er auch eine krasse Pixel Inversion haben die ab und an auch ohne Test zu sehen sein soll.


----------



## Inva (24. November 2015)

Hi, nach Jahren des stillen Mitlesens werde ich jetzt doch mal meinen ersten Post schreiben 

Ich habe meinen S2716DG letzte Woche bestellt und bekommen (bei MF, war nach einem Tag da ) und konnte ihn am Wochenende ausführlich testen. 
Es ist mein erstes 144hz Modell und ich bin davon auch sehr entzückt. Mit ULMB ist das einfach ein Augenschmaus.
Er ist soweit auch fehlerfrei, also keine Pixelfehler o.Ä.

Aber das TN-Panel geht mal gar nicht! Da hatte ich mir mehr von erwartet. Zugegeben mein letzter TN liegt schon einige Zeit zurück, aber so schlimm hatte ich die nicht in Erinnerung 
Die Farbdarstellung ist doch sehr enttäuschend und die schwachen Blickwinkel fallen schon in normaler Sitzposition in den Ecken auf. 
Ich habe noch drei "billige IPS" daneben stehen (ein U2415 und zwei U2412M) und der Unterschied ist schon krass. 

Nachkalibrieren war auch nicht wirklich zufriedenstellend und ich hab letztendlich schon mit den Farbeinstellungen im nvidia-Treiber nacharbeiten müssen. 
Dies hilft aber ja auch nur auf dem Desktop. 

Bin jetzt am Überlegen ob ich den S2716DG  zurückschicke und mir stattdessen doch wieder einen 'langsamen' IPS à la U2715H holen soll. 
Auf die Lotterie mit den 144hz-IPS möchte ich mich eigentlich ungern einlassen, gerade in der Preiskategorie...

PS: Pixel Inversion hat er definitiv auch, aber konnte ich bisher nur in den darauf angelegten Tests beobachten.


----------



## Pumpi (25. November 2015)

Sieht in Natura eher besser aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Links ist ein Schwarzbild, natürlich deutlich aufgehellt durch lange Belichtungszeit. Das ist für ein TN Panel schon recht ordentlich. Wobei ich dazu sagen muß, ich schaue im Abstand von circa 80cm auf das Gerät. Da hält sich die Blickwinkelinstabilität sehr in Grenzen. Wenn man drauf achtet bemerkt man sie natürlich, nur ist das ein Gamingmonitor. Es ist kein Bild und Videomonitor für mich. Dafür hab ich einen schönen VA-Panel  TV an einem anderen PC hängen.

Tn ist auch heute noch Tn, ja, dessen muß man sich im klaren sein. Nur für mich käme ansonsten nur der 1440p IPS Monitor von ASUS eventuell in Frage, und der 350€ Aufpreis wäre es mir nicht wert.

Da warte ich lieber noch 3-5 Jahre mit dem Gerät auf OLED....

Ps: Ach ja, herzlich willkommen @ Inva


----------



## alm0st (25. November 2015)

Wow, das Teil ist heute schon in der Zustellung zu meiner Postfiliale   

Über die schwankende Panelqualität hab ich schon einiges im overclock.net gelesen - aber auch das einige scheinbar durchaus ein gutes Exemplar ohne größere Macken erhalten haben. Zum Thema IPS kann ich selber weniger beitragen - hatte bisher noch nicht das Vergnügen ein Modell mal live sehen zu können. Was ich da über die bisher erhältlichen Geräte gelesen habe verzückt mich auch nicht wirklich, vor allem im Kontext zu den Preisen die man für ein Panel mit gleichen Features auf den Tisch legen muss.


----------



## Pumpi (25. November 2015)

Möchte gern nochmal meine laienhafte Einstellung des Monitors Kund tun  :

Kontrast beide Regler auf 85 und die Preset Voreinstellung auf "warm". Das war's schon. Schön klickibunti....

Dann nochmal was zur Performance:

Meine GTX 960 ist angekommen. Gleich den UnigineHeaven 4.0 angeworfen. Alles Max bis auf nur 2xMSAA, natürlich @ 1440p laufen gelassen. Man glaubt es kaum, aber wenn die kleine Karte bei 1500Mhz rennt, dann ist die schose zu 80-90% flüssig und der Rest des Ablaufs ist  auch nicht so unruhig das man nicht mehr hinschauen kann, man kann es immer noch gut gucken (abgesehen von 2 Stockern pro Run). Ja, 20fps können an diesem Gerät wirklich flüssig wirken (je nach dargestelltem Inhalt).

Als nächstes werd ich mir mal Anno 1701 @ 2880p anschauen


----------



## alm0st (26. November 2015)

Wow, also ich muss echt sagen: 144 Hz absoluter Knaller. Wirkt so unglaublich flüssig, selbst schon bei bloß 60 FPS. Gsync als Sahnehäubchen sorgt dann halt noch für ein Tearing freies Bild und keinem spürbaren Inputlag. Die größere Auflösung auf dem Desktop wird noch etwas Eingewöhnungszeit brauchen aber der gewonnene Platz ist schon gigantisch 

Scheine soweit auch ein gutes Exemplar erwischt zu haben, keine toten Pixel, gleichmäßige Ausleuchtung. Was aber die Farbdarstellung angeht muss ich den Kritikern recht geben - die Farben sind nicht so satt und kräftig wie es z.B. noch von meinem Samsung BX2450 gewohnt war. Zumal die Standardeinstellungen ein absoluter Graus sind. Da muss man sich definitiv Zeit nehmen und viel probieren um das gewünschte Ergebnis zu erzielen. In Spielen ist das etwas weniger tragisch für mich, da ich so oder so meistens SweetFX nutze.


----------



## Pumpi (26. November 2015)

Glückwunsch alm0st.

Hab grad Dirt 3 MaxedOut in einer Range von circa 60-90 fps gezockt. Das läuft flüssiger wie Wasser, absolutes Videofeeling, 0,0 Stocker oder Ruckler (abgesehen vom Menü). Und da ist mir auch absolut nichts von irgendwelchen Judder, Ghosting oder Flimmereffekten aufgefallen die mit dem Monitor zu tun haben könnten. Einfach nur Bombe.

Berichte dann mal bitte von deinen Einstellung. Farbtechnisch ist bei mir auch noch Luft nach oben


----------



## Dunahan (4. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Leute,

Ich hatte mich entschieden einen neuen Monitor zu kaufen und bin u.a. durch diese Forum an den Dell S2716DG gekommen . Der Bildschirm an sich ist toll (auch bei mir keine toten Pixel o.ä.), jedoch habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Spiele etwas mehr ,,ruckeln" - Call of Duty BO3 um genau zu sein. Habe eine Geforce GTX 770 und wollte einfach mal fragen, ob euch ähnliches aufgefallen ist oder ihr mir helfen könntet ?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Rabber (4. Dezember 2015)

Liegt vielleicht an der höheren Auflösung? Hab jetzt auch den Dell und das Problem ist das der Gammawert total mist ist und so das Bild ausgewaschen wirkt leider hat der Monitor keine Einstellung für den Gamma-Wert. 
Noch eine andere Frage, mir ist aufgefallen das der Monitor trotz seines nativen 8bit Panels Banding hat also das bei Farbverläufen immer wieder mal harte Übergänge zu beobachten sind und das nehme ich selbst in Spielen wahr, bei meinem alten Dell mit IPS ist es trotz 6bit+FRC deutlich besser bzw nicht zu sehen. Die Farben an sich wirken nach Kalibrierung(Anpassung des Gamma-wertes) fast genau so gut wie auf dem alten mit IPS nur das Banding nervt total.


----------



## Dunahan (4. Dezember 2015)

Hab ein wenig an den Settings ingame rumgespielt - jetzt läuft es schon viel besser ! Bei deiner Farbenfrage kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen - hab zu wenig Ahnung - sorry


----------



## JoM79 (4. Dezember 2015)

Rabber schrieb:


> Noch eine andere Frage, mir ist aufgefallen das der Monitor trotz seines nativen 8bit Panels Banding hat also das bei Farbverläufen immer wieder mal harte Übergänge zu beobachten sind und das nehme ich selbst in Spielen wahr, bei meinem alten Dell mit IPS ist es trotz 6bit+FRC deutlich besser bzw nicht zu sehen. Die Farben an sich wirken nach Kalibrierung(Anpassung des Gamma-wertes) fast genau so gut wie auf dem alten mit IPS nur das Banding nervt total.


Sind in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung 8bit und volles RGB Spektrum eingestellt.
Eigentlich sollte keine Banding vorhanden sein.
Ist das bei allen Farben/Grautönen vorhanden?


----------



## Rabber (5. Dezember 2015)

Volles RGB Spektrum 8bit und das Banding ist mit dem Eizo Test über alle Farben, gerade in den dunklen bereichen ist es extremer ab der Hälfe ca. (128) ist es weg.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pumpi (5. Dezember 2015)

So Banding hab ich auch ein bißchen. Das hatte ich aber auch bei allen anderen Monitoren vorher, einschließlich einem Dell U2711 1440p IPS.

Bei mir wurde der Monitor leider zweimal nicht gleich erkannt, beim hochfahren. Das beunruhigt mich etwas. Hin und wieder flackert der Schirm auch mal kurz, hatte ich so bei noch keinem Gerät.....


----------



## Rabber (5. Dezember 2015)

Das Flackern liegt wohl an G-Sync für mich ist das Banding aber schon extrem, hatte ich so noch bei keinem egal ob TN,IPS oder VA


----------



## MrEyeballzZz (8. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe mir diesen Monitor eben bestellt 
Hoffe dass es nicht zu massiven Qualitätsproblemen kommt.


----------



## Hatuja (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe heute meinen von der Post geholt und getestet. Schicke ihn morgen wieder auf den Weg zurück.
Unten ein durchgehender, ca. 3cm breiter Streifen "Backlight-Bleeding".
Oben links ca. 5 tote Pixel und in der rechten Hälfte mittig nochmal ca. 3 tote Pixel.

Der Monitor hat das Produktionsdatum *September 2015* und die Seriennummer endet auf *A00*.
Hat da ggf. schon jemand einen neueren (besseren/fehlerfreieren)?


----------



## Pumpi (10. Dezember 2015)

Mein Beileid @ Hatuja, willkommen MrEyeballzz.

Meiner ist ebenfalls September 2015 produziert und endet mit A00. Ich würde glatt meinen das meiner Pixelfehlerfrei und von nur wenig Mißausleuchtung geplagt ist.

Ach ja, Meine Einstellungen sind nun andere:

Setup: Benutzerdefiniert
Helligkeit 65%
Kontrast 75%
+ 10 % mehr Farbe im Nvidia Controllcenter eingestellt.

So passt es mir nun wirklich gut. bin zufrieden. Und seitdem ich beide Strippen dran hab (HDMI und Displayport) läuft auch der Monitor immer zuverlässig mit an beim hochfahren.


----------



## alm0st (11. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab 60% Helligkeit und 80% Kontrast, dazu Farbe Rot 96, Grün 97 und Blau 100


----------



## Rabber (11. Dezember 2015)

Der Gamma-Wert ist trotzdem mist, viel zu hell.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Dezember 2015)

Mir wären 60% Helligkeit und vor allem 80% Kontrast viel zu viel.


----------



## Pumpi (11. Dezember 2015)

Hallo JoM79. Hast du dir den Monitor auch gekauft ?


----------



## JoM79 (11. Dezember 2015)

Nein. lohnt nicht.
Habe den Asus PG278Q.
Das ist eine allgemeine Aussage.
Bei der Helligkeit kann ich nach dem Test gehen und bei beim Kontrast nach den letzten 20-30 dich ich vor mir hatte.
Alle diese Monitore hatten den besten Kontrastbereich bei 45-55, egal ob TN, VA oder IPS.
Habe ich einen höheren Kontrast eingestellt, wurden die Strukturen bei weissen Gegenständen immer verwaschener.


----------



## Skaz (17. Dezember 2015)

Habe den Monitor jetzt seit 1er Woche und bin voll zufrieden.
Meine Einstellungen: 
Monitor: Preset Mode: Standard Brightness: 30% Contrast 65%
NVIDIA Einstellungen: Gamma: 0,89 Digitale Farbanpassung: 62%
Was haltet Ihr von diesen Einstellungen?
mfg

Edit: eben einen anderen post gefunden wo folgende Einstellungen empfohlen werden:
On Screen Display: Brightness 26 / Contrast 75 / Red 97 / Green 97 / Blue 96
Nvidia Control Panel: Brightness 40 / Contrast 37 / Gamma 0.80 / Digital vibrance 53% (+3%)
Brightness 26 ist mir zu dunkel habe ich auf 45 gelassen, finde sieht ganz gut aus.


----------



## Pumpi (18. Dezember 2015)

Das Banding ist aber doch schon enorm bei dem Gerät. Hab jetzt mal mehr drauf geachtet und muss auch sagen das das schon etwas öfter vor kommt mit dem banden als bei anderen Monitoren. Das ausgerechnet Dell an sowas scheitert hätte ich nicht gedacht... Trübt das Bild ein wenig 

willkommen Skaz...


----------



## W4RO_DE (18. Dezember 2015)

Einstellungen am Kontrast oder der digitalen Farbanpassung (digital vibrance) ändern am Banding nichts? Ich habe das mit einem 6 Bit TN-Panel und hätte eigentlich erwartet, dass die nativen 8 Bit TN-Panel nicht mehr darunter leiden.


----------



## Pumpi (19. Dezember 2015)

Hallo W4RO-DE.

 Hab das ausprobiert an folgendem Video Intro:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0GyRLKfes0

Extremes runtersetzen des Kontrast auf 30% lindert das Problem, es schafft es aber nicht aus der Welt. Abgesehen davon ist mir 30 % Kontrast viel zu wenig. Bei Kontrastwerten von 60-70% hab ich in dem Intro richtig fette Graubalken im Kreis angeordnet.

Wäre mal interessant zu wissen wie es bei Euch Anderen ausschaut. Eigentlich egal welcher Monitor, Feedback ist Trumpf, danke.

Ps: Rumspielen an den Nvidia Farbeinstellungen hilft auch nichts...


----------



## W4RO_DE (19. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe im Moment nur einen billigen TN von BenQ als Übergangsmonitor. Da stand zwar auch 8 Bit drauf, wird aber wohl 6 Bit + FRC sein denke ich.

In dem Intro am Anfang des Videos ist Banding an den Rändern zu sehen wo das grau-grün in schwarz übergeht, aber nicht so super stark würde ich sagen. Wo dann abgeblendet wird, also das Intro von den Rändern aus immer weiter schwarz wird, wandert das Banding mit der Abdunklung in die Mitte bis dann das eigentliche Video beginnt.


----------



## Pumpi (19. Dezember 2015)

W4RO_DE schrieb:


> In dem Intro am Anfang des Videos ist Banding an den Rändern zu sehen wo das grau-grün in schwarz übergeht, *aber nicht so super stark würde ich sagen*. Wo dann abgeblendet wird, also das Intro von den Rändern aus immer weiter schwarz wird, wandert das Banding mit der Abdunklung in die Mitte bis dann das eigentliche Video beginnt.



Ja, so wie du es beschreibst, ungefähr in der Intensität, ist es auch bei mir. Die ganze Zeit hab ich bei dem Intro auch keine Balken. Nur wenn sie da sind, dann nimmt man sie aber auch klar und deutlich wahr.

Wäre schön wenn noch mehr Leute das Videointro beurteilen würden, danke


----------



## xGeT-ReKtx (22. Dezember 2015)

Ich verlinke hier mal mein Thema eventuell kann mir ja jemand helfen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/420096-wie-bekomme-ich-den-dell-s2716dg.html#post7916140


----------



## FUZZELBIRNE (23. Dezember 2015)

Also ich wollt nur mal eben sagen das ich mit meinem IIyama Prolite 2607WS dieses Banding in dem Video auch sehe an den Rändern......aber was ist denn daran zu bemängeln ?


----------



## Pumpi (23. Dezember 2015)

Danke Fuzzelbirne.

Eigentlich sollte ein optimales Bildausgabegerät nicht solche Verfälschungen zeigen. Schön sind die Ränder ja nicht....


----------



## FUZZELBIRNE (23. Dezember 2015)

ya mag ja sein aber du weißt doch auch gar nicht mit was für einer Farbtiefe dieses Video gemacht worden ist......könte ja nur mit 265 oder 16xxx Farben gemacht worden sein.....dann hast eh solche Abstufungen an den Rändern.....
wenn ich einen Banding Test mache sehe ich von schwarz zu Grau alles nahtlos übergehen....ohne solche Balken Banding Stufen zu haben....also sehe ich das Video jetzt nicht als Maßstab zum testen an.....

Hab mir übrigens heute nachmittag einen DELL bestellt obwohl ich ja eigentlich 4k gehen wollte.....aber das Design und der "bis jetz" gute Ruf von DELL haben mich erstmal zum Kauf von diesem Monitor bewegt......aber wenn ich hier schon wieder lese was hier und da nicht stimmen soll bekomme ich schon wieder das grausen......haben die Leute auch mal nicht an allem was rum zu meckern ?? aber gut das hat sich die Industrie heut zu Tage selber eingebrockt da sie ja mehr Masse als Klasse produzieren wollen !!!!


----------



## FUZZELBIRNE (24. Dezember 2015)

Also gestern bestellt.....heute ist er angekommen der Dell !!!!
also ich muss sagen....Glück gehabt.......kein Pixel im Arsch....war nur ein bisken staub auf dem Coating so das ich zuerst dachte das wäre eventuell ein Todespixel....kein BLB.....hab eben mal Test gemacht....vielleicht unten an der Kante ein gaaaaaaaaaanz kleines klitze kleines bisken Schimmern.....könnte aber auch eine Wahrnehmungstäuschung sein weil es ja im Moment noch hell draußen ist....werd das heute Abend aufjeden Fall noch mal testen.....also wie gesagt 99% nur Schwarz.....

Gsync rennt....aufm Desktop kannst ein Fenster hin und herscheiben in Kreisen drehen und der Bildinhalt bei 144Hz und Gsync kannst du klar sehen......muß man selber gesehen und gestest haben.....

was man allerdings nicht machen sollte ist die Reaktionszeit des Displays auf Schnell stellen ( ist das der Overdrive ?? ) weil dann haben Mauszeiger und Schriften beim hin und her schieben/scrollen so seitliche ghostingeffekte......ich denke mal der Modus wird eh nur für das Zocken genutzt oder ??

Edit.: von den ganzen Problemen da weiter oben im Thread mit den Linien in den Youtube Videos oder oder oder kann ich nichts feststellen 

hab in der Nvidia Steuerung etwas den Gamma Wert runter gesetzt auf +0.75.......meine Temperatur auf Warm gesetzt ( im OSD ) und die digitale Farbanpassung ( soll wohl die Sättigung sein ?? ) auf 55% und jetzt hab ich die Farben wie mein altes TN Panel....


----------



## xGeT-ReKtx (24. Dezember 2015)

Ich hatte mit meinem Dell kein Glück da tat sich gar nichts man kam nicht ins Menü und der Monitor blieb komplett schwarz egal was man gemacht hat der Selbsttest wollte auch nicht starten.
Ich hoffe mal der Umtausch läuft über MF ohne Probleme hat da jemand Erfahrungen ?

Sollte der zweite auch wieder Probleme machen werde ich nochmal eine Nacht drüber schlafen ob ich ihn wirklich nochmal Umtauschen soll oder einfach das Geld zurück nehme...


----------



## FUZZELBIRNE (24. Dezember 2015)

Aber ich denke alles in allem werd ich ihn wohl wieder zurück geben......komme damit nicht klar....144Hz mit Gsync tolle Sache keine Frage....die Auflösung ist auch genial....zocken geht damit richtig gut......
aaaaber.......ich denke mal das Coating ist zu milchig.....wirkt mir zu matschig in Spielen....wenn ich aufm Desktop bin oder jetzt z.B. hier auf der Seite dann starre ich in das weiß was doch schon recht grell ist........in der mitte kommt es mir weiß vor....weiter unten leicht bläulich und nach oben hin wirkt der Fabton dann wider wärmer......

Im Spiel wirken mir die Farben nicht knackig genug......und ich kann da rumstellen was ich will hab immer den Eindruck das es zum unteren Teil des Panels immer so etwas milchig verschleiert wirkt....als wenn immer etwas Dunst da ist....

Und es kommt ab und zu mal dazu das obwohl du ja 109 ppi pro Zoll hast du denkst da sind jett auf einmal die ganzen Pixel zu kleinen Kästchen geworden....und es wirkt tatsächlich ab und zu mal dann wie vertikale Linien....ist aber äußerst selten aber tritt hin und wieder mal auf aber nur ein ganz minimaler Bereich also nicht über das ganze Panel.....
Kein Plan ob das eine optische Täuschung vom Auge ist wegen der doch recht hohen Pixel dichte oder ob es aber an 144Hz liegt....ich weiß es nicht...dazu tritt es zu unregelmäßig auf.....


----------



## FUZZELBIRNE (25. Dezember 2015)

Soo.......nun hat sich auch endlich der erste tote Pixel eingefunden....der war definitiv heute Nachmittag noch nicht da.......so ein Rotz...naja ist mitten im Sichtfeld..... *kotz* 
Wenn man vom Mittelpunkt des Panels auf 16 Uh so ca. 5cm entfert drauf schaut dann sieht man den......


----------



## Rabber (25. Dezember 2015)

Wenn man ein Bandig-Test macht ist auch dort extremes Banding zu erkennen.


----------



## FUZZELBIRNE (25. Dezember 2015)

ja aber nenn mir doch mal Monitore wo das nicht der Fall ist.....vielleicht kommt man ja durch das Gsync und die 144Hz Technologie gar nicht mehr drum herum....das ist ein Gaming Monitor und da hast eh immer bewegte Bilder so das das Banding eh "fast" nebensächlich ist......außerdem wer sagt denn immer das Texturen oder oder oder immer in 16.7 mio Farben gemacht sind oder wie stark sie komprimiert sind oder oder oder......

viel schlimmer ist das ich einen DEAD Pixel seit heute nacht habe den ich weder mit Dead Pixel Repdingsbums noch mit "Massage" wegbekomme.......gut im Spiel stört das absolut überhaupt nicht.....aber das schlimme ist eben ICH weiß ja wo er ist und DAS er da ist.........


----------



## BReTTPiTT (29. Dezember 2015)

Hallo liebe PCGH Community,

bin neu hier und klinke mich mal mit ein in den Thread. Und zwar hab ich den Dell S2716DG seit heute in Betrieb. Bin soweit auch sehr zufrieden, hab weder tote Pixel noch in irgendeiner Weise Backlightbleeding. Aber ich hab ein nerviges Problem mit dem Monitor wo ich einfach keine Lösung für finde.

Der Monitor flackert in unregelmäßigen Abständen. Dieses Flackern ist nicht reproduzierbar. Manchmal flackert er für eine halbe Stunde nicht und manchmal flackert er öfters kurz hintereinander. Dabei sieht es so aus wie als würde er kurz ausgehen und wieder angehen. Beim Hochfahren flackert er jedes mal mehrere Male hintereinander bis zum Willkommensbildschirm, was mich aber nicht sonderlich stört. Da er dies aber selbst in Spielen oder am Desktop ab und zu macht wundert mich aber schon ziemlich und ist echt nervig auf Dauer. Beim Umstellen von zB. 60Hz auf 144Hz in den Windows 7 Einstellungen flackert er ebenfalls kurz auf, was aber denke ich normal ist.

Hab schon etliche Sachen ausprobiert: Monitor auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt, Hdmi-Kabel und Displayport-Kabel zeitgleich angeschlossen (dachte vielleicht er stellt den Anzeigemodus kurz um immer), Grafikkartentreiber und Bildschirmtreiber neu installiert. Hat alles nichts gebracht.

Daher wollte ich hier mal fragen, ob jemand anders ähnliche Probleme hat und diese eventuell gelöst hat. Würde den Monitor ungerne wieder zurückschicken, da er sonst eigentlich fehlerfrei ist. Produktionsdatum ist übrigens September 2015 (Revision A00). Der Monitor ist über Displayport angeschlossen.

Hier noch meine Hardware:

Intel Core i5 3570k
Asrock Z77 Extreme 4
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X OC
16GB Kingston HyperX Savage DDR3 1866Mhz
be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580W

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Mfg


----------



## Pumpi (30. Dezember 2015)

Willkommen BrettPitt.

1-2 x flackern beim hochfahren hab ich auch immer noch. Das flackern auf dem Desktop konnte ich aber erheblich reduzieren in dem ich die Windows Desktop-Diashow im Hintergrund abgeschaltet habe. Jetzt fällt es mir kaum noch auf.

Ps: Man gewöhnt sich an vieles....


----------



## FUZZELBIRNE (30. Dezember 2015)

Also ich hab zum Glück kein flackern oder sonstiges.....hab den aber auch ganz normal ausgepackt und einfach hingestellt angeschlossen und fertig.......wie gesagt der Monitor ist super......nur habe ich eben 1 verdamten toten Pixel...... von der Mitte 5cm rechts und 2cm nach unten....da sitzt er


----------



## cnb1806 (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe meinen gestern bekommen, Unterschied zum" Samsung 22" irgendwas" mit meinen alten Augen ist wie Tag und Nacht


----------



## BReTTPiTT (30. Dezember 2015)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Willkommen BrettPitt.
> 
> 1-2 x flackern beim hochfahren hab ich auch immer noch. Das flackern auf dem Desktop konnte ich aber erheblich reduzieren in dem ich die Windows Desktop-Diashow im Hintergrund abgeschaltet habe. Jetzt fällt es mir kaum noch auf.
> 
> Ps: Man gewöhnt sich an vieles....



Man gewöhnt sich an vieles das stimmt. Aber es gibt Sachen da will man sich gar nicht dran gewöhnen, vor allem nicht bei einem Produkt, bei dem man so viel Geld für ausgegeben hat ^^. Da kann ich eher mit einem toten Pixel leben, oder minimalem Backlightbleeding, das fällt weit weniger auf.

Die Diashow hab ich sowieso gar nicht aktiviert gehabt, daran kann es also nicht liegen. Ich hab mittlerweile die Grafikkarte oder das mitgelieferte Kabel in Verdacht. Vorhin hatte ich die Auflösung mal testweise auf FullHD und die Bildwiederholrate auf 60Hz gestellt und hatte dann jetzt über Stunden den Bildschirm aus. Nach dem erneuten anschalten des Bildschirms und "aufwachen" aus dem Standby flackerte er nun nichtmehr. Sonst hatte das eigentlich sofort zum kurzen Flackern geführt. Bis jetzt hat er auch noch nicht wieder geflackert am Desktop. 

Es gibt Berichte im Internet von Leuten mit AMD Karten und 4K Bildschirmen, die ähnliche Probleme haben bei einer Auflösung von 3840x2160 und 60Hz (also der Bildschirm flackert auf in unregelmäßigen Abständen) . Einige vermuten dahinter eine zu schwache Anbindung des Displayports an der Karte. Einige konnten dann mit speziellen Displayportkabeln Abhilfe schaffen, andere wiederum haben die AMD Treiber in Verdacht.

Der Ruhemodus bzw. Deepsleepmodus des Monitors ist übrigens deaktiviert. Als ich den noch aktiviert hatte und den Bildschirm kurz ausgemacht hab und wieder angemacht habe, hat es meine Auflösung komplett verstellt jedes mal auf 640x480 und der Monitor wurde nichtmehr richtig erkannt. Konnte die Auflösung dann auch nichtmehr verstellen. Erst nachdem ich im Menü bei Bildschirmauflösung auf Erkennen geklickt habe, konnte ich wieder etwas höher gehen mit der Auflösung. Musste dann trotzdem erst neustarten, damit ich wieder auf WQHD stellen konnte und der Bildschirm korrekt erkannt wurde.

Werde nächstes Jahr sowieso auf eine neue Nvidia Karte aufrüsten, damit ich auch Gsync nutzen kann. Wäre aber trotzdem schade, wenn ich den Monitor dann nicht vernünftig nutzen kann bis dahin. Zumal ich einen Defekt des Bildschirms immer noch nicht wirklich ausschließen kann. Hab den Support von Dell auch schon angeschrieben. Mal schauen was sich da noch so ergibt. Teste vllt auch noch mal mit einem anderen Displayportkabel.


----------



## Pumpi (1. Januar 2016)

In der aktuellen PCGH wurde unser Monitor von PCGH Thilo getestet. Er hat es geschafft rein garnichts zu dem Display zu sagen, außer das er kein Fan von TN ist. OK es war ein A-Sync Test, aber bei der Aktualität des Gerätes hätten ein paar Worte bezüglich das Panels sicher gut gepasst.

Desweiteren ist Thilo nur bedingt von G-Sync angetan (sinngemäße Wiedergabe), bei seinem Gamerepertoire kommt es nur teils zur Entfalltung.


----------



## FUZZELBIRNE (8. Januar 2016)

Das könnte natürlich sein, daß das Flackern durch GraKa, GraKa Treiber oder sogar durch ein eventuell minderwertiges DP Kabel hervorgerufen wird !!! ich denke mal eher das liegt an den mitgelieferten DP Kabel, wäre eine Möglichkeit. Oder eventuell nicht richtig gesteckt, also ein Verbindungsproblem.


----------



## MrLoL1 (16. Januar 2016)

Also nochmal hier:
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit OD niedriger als "normal" zu stellen?
Selbst auf normal hab ich starkes Ghosting auf dem Monitor.


----------



## Naix (17. Januar 2016)

Ich hab den Dell auch seit gestern und bin sehr zufrieden keine toten Pixel oder andere Macken nur hab ich ein Problem und zwar wenn ich in den Nvidia Systemeinstellungen das Gamma und die Farben einstelle und dann ein Spiel starte und wieder beende sind die Einstellungen wieder resettet wobei die Regler so bleiben wie ich sie eingestellt habe aber das die Farben und das Gamma trozdem wieder heller und blasser sind.
Treiber sind aktull


----------



## Naix (17. Januar 2016)

Ich hab den Dell auch seit gestern und bin sehr zufrieden keine toten Pixel oder andere Macken nur hab ich ein Problem und zwar wenn ich in den Nvidia Systemeinstellungen das Gamma und die Farben einstelle und dann ein Spiel starte und wieder beende sind die Einstellungen wieder resettet wobei die Regler so bleiben wie ich sie eingestellt habe aber das die Farben und das Gamma trozdem wieder heller und blasser sind.
Treiber sind aktull


----------



## Nyuki (19. Januar 2016)

Hab jetzt auch mal geschaut. Meiner Ist vom Oktober und ist Rev: A01 was der Unterschied zu A00...kein Plan^^

Beim ersten mal sofort ein Top Model erwischt. Beim PQ musste ich 6x zurückschicken inkl. Händlerwechsel weils schon zu peinlich für mich war


----------



## Rabber (21. Januar 2016)

Die Nvidia Farbeinstellungen und ICC Profile werden in Spielen nicht übernommen, soll heißen das ihr ingame trotzdem den extrem schlechten Gamma-Wert/Farbeinstellungen habt. Da sich der Gamma-Wert über den Monitor nicht direkt einstellen lässt und er von haus aus einfach nur mist ist kann ich ihn nicht zum zocken empfehlen, ingame geht der ganze Kontrast verloren alles sieht milchig aus.


----------



## Nyuki (21. Januar 2016)

Ich würde mal in andere Foren schauen und mal nachlesen bevor du so ein kack schreibst, da lernst du mehr über den Monitor  !!!


----------



## Rabber (22. Januar 2016)

Hatte ihn selber deswegen berichte ich aus erst Hand,dass der Monitor mist ist 1. Wegen des Gamma problems 2. Weil er trotz 8bit Panel mehr banding aufweißt als mein IPS 6bit+FRC und das sogar ingame.


----------



## Nyuki (22. Januar 2016)

Ja sorry gebe dir recht. Ich merke es auch jetzt erst. So ein mist  Glaube gebe ihn auch zurück ! Versuche noch alles rauszuholen aber bin langsam mit dem Latein am Ende...


----------



## JoM79 (22. Januar 2016)

Guck mal hier [Application] Color Sustainer - ICC Profile Enforcer - Guru3D.com Forums


----------



## Nyuki (22. Januar 2016)

Danke, hab ich auch versucht + Cpkeeper in Bo3 wurde bei mir das Profil nicht übernommen. Der geht morgen raus wie alle anderen die ich hier hatte  Ich glaube ich habe jetzt alle Gsync Monitore durch ich schau mal !!!


----------



## JoM79 (22. Januar 2016)

Du hast 19 Monitore bei dir gehabt?


----------



## Nyuki (22. Januar 2016)

Bin jetzt beim Acer XB271HU dran, gefällt mir besser XD


----------



## sonic1234 (24. Januar 2016)

Hi, 

ich häng mich mal hier dran. Ich möchte mir auch demnächst einen 144hz-Monitor kaufen und hab, da IPS in dem Bereich etwas teuer ist, eher auf die TN-Modelle geschaut. Gibt es das öfter, dass ICC-Profile in Spielen nicht übernommen werden (auch mit Tools, wie den genannten, nicht) oder ist das eine Ausnahme? Hatte z.B. auf den BenQ XL2430T geschaut, der ja bei prad.de ne ziemlich gute Bewertung bekommt.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (28. Januar 2016)

Gerade für 356€ bei Amazon bestellt,für den Preis sehr günstig.


----------



## Hatuja (28. Januar 2016)

Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Gerade für 356€ bei Amazon bestellt,für den Preis sehr günstig.


Ja, hab ich auch eben grad. Trotz 3-5 Wochen Lieferzeit. Aber ich denke, dass das ein Preisfehler sein wird und spätestens morgen die Stornierung kommt...


----------



## Wolfgang75 (28. Januar 2016)

Gut möglich,sollte das jedoch klappen hat man eben mal 200€ gespart.

Edit:Gerade die Stornierung erhalten,also weitersuchen.


----------



## Freakz2401 (18. Februar 2016)

Weiß zufällig jemand ob Dell dieses Jahr noch mehr gsync Modelle zu launchen? Der s2716dg als ips Version wäre z.b. Der Knaller


----------



## Razor1976 (6. März 2016)

Freakz2401 schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig jemand ob Dell dieses Jahr noch mehr gsync Modelle zu launchen? Der s2716dg als ips Version wäre z.b. Der Knaller



Ja voll der Knaller statt 600 TN Panel mindestens  900€. Lol. Ich gab den Monitor und die Farben sind spitze. Jedermann quatscht hier was von IPS dabei hat kaum einer live einen gesehen geschweige denn im Besitz.


----------



## JoM79 (6. März 2016)

Das ist normal hier, IPS wird teilweise vergöttert.


----------



## Razor1976 (6. März 2016)

Ja das ist echt nervig. Die IPSler tun ja schon so als wären TN Panel Monitore schwarz-weiß! Lächerlich


----------



## Leitwolf200 (6. März 2016)

Im CB Forum hatt einer den Dell und den XB271HU(IPS) ordentlich kalibriert zum vergleich.
 Fazit TN kommt nicht an IPS ran.

Klar ist TN nicht S/W aber einmal IPS nie wieder TN.
Oder frag die Leute mal die auf VA fahren da will auch keiner mehr IPS und TN weil die SW dann ein grauen sind
Kann die leute da schon verstehen die lieber mehr zahlen fürn IPS als 500 fürn TN.


----------



## JoM79 (6. März 2016)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Im CB Forum hatt einer den Dell und den XB271HU(IPS) ordentlich kalibriert zum vergleich.
> Fazit TN kommt nicht an IPS ran.



Stimmt, dE 0,4 ist wesentlich besser als dE 0,6 .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakz2401 (6. März 2016)

Razor1976 schrieb:


> Ja voll der Knaller statt 600 TN Panel mindestens  900€. Lol. Ich gab den Monitor und die Farben sind spitze. Jedermann quatscht hier was von IPS dabei hat kaum einer live einen gesehen geschweige denn im Besitz.



Nur zur Info, hatte 3x den Dell hier und einmal den Asus 279q. Wer da den Unterschied nicht sieht hat was an den Augen und Thema Blickwinkelstabilität. Selbst wenn man genau mittig auf den Dell schaut verwaschen in den Ecken schon die Farben. 
Und Spitze sind die Farben einfach nicht, selbst mit Kalibrierung, ja ich habe extra mal ein Spyder 5 pro gekauft und kalibriert, lag ne Welt zwischen dem und dem Asus out of the Box.
Wenn man kein IPS unmittelbar daneben hat, fällt es einem garnet so auf. Aber im direkten 1:1 sieht man es leider deutlich.

Und ein ganz wichtiges Thema dabei, der Dell hat nen beschissenen Gammwert ab Werk. Kannst Games also nur fullscreen windowed spielen oder muss im Game überall die Werte anpassen. Nicht gerade gut handelbar finde ich.
Wenn man natürlich mit den Kompromissen leben kann, kriegt man für knapp 600€ einen Zockermonitor, der genau wie die teuren IPS Panel Fehler ohne Ende haben kann.

Ich bin sogar bereit 300€ mehr zu zahlen um nen IPS zu haben, der Glow hat und ein wenig BLB. Das gefällt mir um Welten besser als das Bild vom Dell ^^.

Ich kann wirklich nur jedem empfehlen, der so viel Kohle für nen Monitor ausgibt, holt euch 2 oder 3 im direkten Vergleich.


----------



## falko76 (13. April 2016)

Die Preise gehen runter! EUR 488,95.
65546 - 27" (68,58cm) Dell S2716DG schwarz

Kommen jetzt die IPS Nachfolger?


----------



## Anger_ (16. Juni 2016)

Hallo beisammen,
ich nutze den Dell S2716DG bereits einige Zeit und bin mit der Leistung sehr zufrieden. Beim Gaming großartig! 
Eines stört mich aber extrem. Auf einigen Seiten bleibt beim Scrollen die Schrift als weisser Schatten stehen, bzw. wischt weiss nach. 
Ist schwer zu beschreiben darum habe ich ein Video erstellt. Bitte beobachtet die Schrift "Desktop-Farbeinstellungen anpassen" Beim bewegen schmiert's weiss nach. 
Ist das ein Problem des Panels oder eine Einstellung? Ihr könnt Euch vorstellen wie nervig das beim Scrollen in Foren ist... 

Hier das Video:
Dropbox - Datei 16.06.16, 14 53 47.mov

Danke für Eure Tips!


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juni 2016)

Auf was steht der Overdrive?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (16. Juni 2016)

So Nachleuchten?
Bin nicht bei Dropbox angemeldet deshalb kann ich nicht schauen aber die Beschreibung passt da gut.

Liegt meistens am zu hohen Overdrive das mal runter stellen und schauen.


----------



## Anger_ (18. Juni 2016)

Hi, 

Ihr habt vollkommen Recht. Es war der Overdrive! 
Wer wie ich nicht genau weiss was das heißt, es ist die Reaktionszeit des Displays gemeint. Setzt man diese von "schnell" auf "normal", sind keine Schattierungen mehr zu sehen. 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Rwk (25. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
habe mir auch vor kurzem den Dell S2716DG geholt, da ein 27 Zoll, 144Hz, G-Sync, 1440p, TN-Panel bei 1ms Reaktionszeit gesucht wurde.
Eigentlich ist das Bild klasse, die Farben ebenfalls, bin allerdings auch TN gewohnt.
Was ich bisher irgendwie nicht in den Griff kriege - leichtes Ghosting beim scrollen in Foren usw.
Natürlich steht die Reaktionszeit längst auf Normal. Habt ihr noch Ideen wie man das komplett ausstellen kann ?
Irgendwo hab ich noch gelesen, das alle Monitore dieser Art so ein leichtes Ghosting produzieren, ist das wahr ?

Was mir auch noch manchmal auffällt, ist ein ganz leichtes zittern in Kameraschwenks in Videos und manchmal auch Spielen, hat das noch jemand von den Dell Besitzern ? Woran kann das liegen ?

Mein Problem ist leider auch, das ich fürchterlich anfällig bin für jegliches stottern, zittern, flackern usw, das nehm ich irgendwie stärker wahr als meine Kollegen.
In diversen Reviews heisst es aber, der Dell wäre flicker-free...

Zur Auswahl hätte sonst NUR der Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz gestanden, der war aber gar nicht lieferbar und hat nur 2 Jahre Garantie, der Dell 3 Jahre.
Außerdem haben mich viele Bewertungen abgeschreckt, wo Pixelfehler und Lichthöfe entdeckt wurden...
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Acer ?

Und noch eine Frage, kennt jemand eine Software zum abspielen von Blu-Rays, die jedes Bild einmal wiederholt, damit alle Bewegungen und Kameraschwenks so ultraflüssig sind ?
Auf 24p Fernsehern sind meine Blu-Rays nämlich immer noch flüssiger als auf dem PC. Hatte auch schon meinen externen Player von Sony kurz am HDMI, der unterstützt 24p aber auch damit ebenfalls ein leichtes zittern im Bild. 
Also am Laufwerk liegt es vermutlich nicht, ich bräuchte eine Software die doppelte Bilder wiedergibt...


----------



## Andinistrator (25. August 2016)

Rwk schrieb:


> Zur Auswahl hätte sonst NUR der Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz gestanden, der war aber gar nicht lieferbar und hat nur 2 Jahre Garantie, der Dell 3 Jahre.
> Außerdem haben mich viele Bewertungen abgeschreckt, wo Pixelfehler und Lichthöfe entdeckt wurden...
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Acer ?


[TEST] TN vs. IPS - Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz vs. Dell UltraSharp U2515H
Hinterlass mir da gern Fragen und Testmöglichkeiten, jeder "sieht's" ja anders


----------



## Rwk (13. September 2016)

Mal eine Frage an die Dell S2716DG Besitzer:

Könnt ihr den Monitor hören ?

Wenn alles sonstige still ist höre ich so ein komisches leises Surren vom Monitor, so ähnlich, als würde man vor einem Stromkasten stehen, oder einer alten Leuchtstoffröhre...
Das macht mich ein bisschen verrückt irgendwie. 
Möchte mal in Erfahrung bringen, ob das normal ist oder ich mich deswegen beim Händler melden sollte...

Abgesehen davon bin ich mit der Leistung vom Dell eigentlich sehr zufrieden - das Ghosting geht weg, sobald ich den Monitor auf Standartwerte zurücksetze.
Ab und zu in Ladebildschirmen meine ich, noch ein leichtes Flackern zu sehen, aber beim zocken dann nicht mehr.

Also wäre toll, wenn ihr mal im ruhigen Zimmer euer Ohr an den Monitor legt und hier postet, ob sowas zu hören ist.
Vielen Dank !

edit: Hab noch etwas in den Einstellungen probiert und es liegt wohl an der Helligkeit !
Das Geräusch verschwindet plötzlich, wenn der Monitor auf über 80 Helligkeit gestellt wird...was für ein Glück !
Hätte gar keine Lust den zurückzuschicken.


----------



## Dave86k (12. November 2016)

Habe den Monitor seit heute... wie kriege ich es hin, dass auf dem Desktop 120Hz herrschen und ingame 144Hz? Als Beispiel World of Warcraft... Im GeForce Treiber sind 120Hz eingestellt, G-Sync ist an... In den 3D-Einstellungen ist die Wiederholrate auf "Höchstmöglich" eingestellt und V-Sync an... in der Anwendung ist V-Sync aus und refreshrate auf 144Hz... Dennoch sind die FPS auf 120 gelocked? Wo ist der Fehler? Ich verzweifel hier... Ansonsten sieht man auch krasse Farbabstufungen, bspw. im Titelbildschirm von Gears of War 4, mit TFTcentral ICC getestet und einer ICC extra für die Rev. 03 des Monitors... ist das normal?


----------



## JoM79 (12. November 2016)

8bit und voller RGB Bereich eingestellt?
Aber selbst dann heisst dass nicht, dass das Spiel im Titelschirm eine hohe Farbtiefe hat.


----------



## Dave86k (12. November 2016)

Jo, is alles richtig eingestellt... Hatte ja vorher den Acer  xb271hu, aber wegen BLB und totem Pixel zurück geschickt... da ist mir so ein Banding nicht aufgefallen... find ich schon extrem bei dem Dell, gerade in Zwischensequenzen beim zocken war ich schockiert!  Kann man da was machen?


----------



## KempA (8. Februar 2017)

Hallo  ,

ich hab am Wochenende auch meinen Dell bekommen. Bisher war ich eigentlich recht zufrieden, das Bild ist gut (bin eh nur an TN gewohnt) und ich habe fast kein Backlight Bleeding (kann davon leider kein Bild machen, da man auf Bilder immer extreme Bleeding sieht) Ich hab das Icc-Profil von TFT-Central installiert und die Helligkeit direkt am Monitor auf 50% heruntergeregelt. Ansonsten hab ich nur die digitale Farbanpassung von 50 auf 53% erhöht.

Jetzt ist mir jedoch aufgefallen dass der Monitor scheinbar Bandingprobleme hat, welche mich doch schon arg stören. Hab mal ein Bilder angehangen. Was sagt ihr dazu? Hab ich ne Chance da was "besseres" zu bekommen? Finde das für 600€ schon etwas heftig 
Die ersten beiden Bildern sind von einer Amazon-Serie. Das letzte Bild war der Steam-Hintergrund eines Kumpels. Hab mir jetzt extra mal ein "dunkles" Spiel gekauft (Metro Redux oder so) und wollte damit mal testen.

Grüße!


----------



## Leitwolf200 (8. Februar 2017)

Schick den Müll wieder zurück es klagen etliche wegen banding Prob. beim Dell.

Und spiel nicht an der digitalen Farbanpassung rum das verschlimmbessert alles noch.


----------



## KempA (8. Februar 2017)

Na super..
Gibt ja aktuell anscheinend keine gescheiten 144Hz WQHD-Monitore

Für sowas 600€ zu verlangen is schon dreist.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Februar 2017)

Könntest du mal Testvideos oder Bilder verlinken? 

Das man es genau nachvollziehen kann?


----------



## KempA (8. Februar 2017)

Klar.
Hier mal das Bild vom Steam-Hintergrund (Bild 3 in meinem Post oben): http://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/s.../bb25fc8444122fdecc75dad7abc191fe8d37e861.jpg
Zum Vergleich hab ich im Anhang mal ein Bild, welches zeigt wie es bei meinem MacBook aussieht.
Ich werde morgen noch mehr nachreichen, bin aber jetzt nicht mehr am PC.

Erstmals aufgefallen ist mir das Banding im Hauptmenü von ANNO2205.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Februar 2017)

Digger dann haut da was anderes nicht bei dir hin. 

Bei mir sieht es wie auf dem Macbook aus. 


Im Nvidia-Treiber auch den Ausgabebereich auf "voll" gestellt? 

Ich habe das Bild auch mal auf meinem Smartphone angeschaut. 
Auch da sieht es so aus. 
Allerdings muss man sagen, ist das Bild extrem komprimiert und sieht auch wirklich so schlecht aus. 
Da hilft auch ein besserer Monitor nix.


----------



## KempA (8. Februar 2017)

Ist auf "voll" gestellt, ja. Hab eben mal testweise auf "begrenzt" umgeschaltet und das Banding wurde dadurch sogar besser (aber der Rest halt richtig kacke).

EDIT: Hab mal en Bild dazugepackt, wie es auf begrenzt aussieht.

EDIT2: Kansnt du bitte mal schauen wie es bei dir hier aussieht? Assassin's Creed Unity Gameplay Walkthrough - Part 1 -FULL GAME - Intro/Mission 1 (PS4/XB1 1080p HD) - YouTube
Ist bei mir richtig hässlich anzuschauen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (8. Februar 2017)

Man sollte auch nen Screenshot nehmen und kein abfotografiertes Bild ums bei sich selber testen zu können.

Es gibt glaub keinen der nicht wegen banding Prob. knaut ausser vielleicht ganz Blinde.
Gut zusehen ist es bei Resi 7 z.b

Gut zum testen eignet sich das Bild.


http://rog.asus.com/wp-content/uploads/downloads/2015/12/Strix-owl-image_2560x1440.png


----------



## KempA (8. Februar 2017)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Man sollte auch nen Screenshot nehmen und kein abfotografiertes Bild ums bei sich selber testen zu können.
> 
> Es gibt glaub keinen der nicht wegen banding Prob. knaut ausser vielleicht ganz Blinde.
> Gut zusehen ist es bei Resi 7 z.b
> ...



Ich hab das Originalbild doch verlinkt? Damit kann man dann doch eigentlich sehr gut vergleichen.


Auch bei dem Asus-Bild hab ich Banding. Nur oben rechts im Eck hab ich einen sauberen Übergang, ansonsten sind da überall Stufen bei mir.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Februar 2017)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Man sollte auch nen Screenshot nehmen und kein abfotografiertes Bild ums bei sich selber testen zu können.
> 
> Es gibt glaub keinen der nicht wegen banding Prob. knaut ausser vielleicht ganz Blinde.
> Gut zusehen ist es bei Resi 7 z.b
> ...



Auch das Bild ist mega komprimiert, das hat ebenfalls auf jedem Monitor starkes Banding.
Man sollte zum Test ein unkomprimiertes Bild nehmen, was nutzt ein Testbild was bereits eingebautes Banding hat?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (8. Februar 2017)

Also ich hab da null banding.

Das TN Panel ist halt shit.

Da brauchste nicht alles auf de komrpimation schieben und das Bild ist schon sehr gut zum testen ansonsten schmeiß Eizo test an.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Februar 2017)

Komischerweise scheint nur Dell Probleme mit dem Banding zu haben.


----------



## KempA (9. Februar 2017)

Bin mir echt unschlüsslig wie ich weiter vorgehen soll. Der Monitor geht auf jeden Fall zurück, aber wie es dann weitergeht... Eigentlich war ich mit meinem XL2420T noch zufrieden, aber ich hatte einfach Lust auf einen 27" WQHD-Monitor.
Da ich keinen Monitor im 1337-Gamingdesign gebrauchen kann, war der DELL da eigentlich die einzige Möglichkeit.
Ich hoffe es gibt keine Probleme, da ich die Folien nach dem zweiten Tag schon abgezogen hatte, aber eigentlich können die das Ding so sowieso nicht mehr verkaufen und müssen ihn selbst bei Dell reklamieren.
Aber den Monitor jetzt einfach austauschen zu lassen, da hab ich eigentlich auch keine Lust drauf. Dann kommt der nächste und hat wieder Banding, oder starkes Backlight Bleeding. Hab auf die ganze hin- und herschickerei keine Lust.

Hab im Anhang mal noch en Bild, wie es bei mir im Hauptmenü von Anno aussieht. Das ganze wird durch die Handykamera nicht extremer, es sieht wirklich genau so aus wenn man davorsitzt.
Übrigens hab ich mit dem Monitor auf der Arbeit (irgendein Dell mit IPS-Panel) bei dem Asus-Bild keinerlei Banding.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Februar 2017)

Also bei dem Asusbild hab ich auch kein Banding, VA mit 8bit.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Februar 2017)

Also ich habe das Bild jetzt schon an 4 verschiedenen Displays getestet,  auf allen sieht es hässlich aus. Aber vllt reden wir auch aneinander vorbei? 

@ JoM79 

Wie sieht denn das Bild bei dir aus?  
Keinerlei pixelige Übergänge im Hintergrund? Bei allen getesteten Monitoren / Displays bisher war der Hintergrund grob pixelig in den Übergängen, oder meint ihr mit Banding ausschließlich das sich grautöne in grün/rot aufteilen?

Wenn ihr den pixeligen Übergang meint, dann ist das defintiv kein Problem vom Dell,  selbst mein Smartphone zeigt das. 

Übrigens verändert sich sogar stark das Ergebnis je nachdem womit man das Bild anschaut. Chrome / Edge beispielsweise oder auf dem Smartphone die Galerie-Apps, welche jeweils das Bild anders darstellen.


----------



## aloha84 (9. Februar 2017)

Das Asus-Bild ist völliger quatsch.
Ich habe das eben auf drei Monitoren, unterschiedlicher Hersteller, und Formaten getestet.
Das "Banding" ist seltsamerweise immer statisch an den gleichen Stellen --> bei 3 verschiedenen Monitoren, das geht normalerweise nicht.
Das sind, in meinen Augen,  einfach nur komprimierungs-Artefakte.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Februar 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Das Asus-Bild ist völliger quatsch.
> Ich habe das eben auf drei Monitoren, unterschiedlicher Hersteller, und Formaten getestet.
> Das "Banding" ist seltsamerweise immer statisch an den gleichen Stellen --> bei 3 verschiedenen Monitoren, das geht normalerweise nicht.
> Das sind, in meinen Augen,  einfach nur komprimierungs-Artefakte.



Das dachte ich mir auch. 

Um Banding zu testen, wird normalerweise unkomprimiertes BMP-Material verwendet. Beispielsweise wie es "Borusch" anbietet. 

Dass das Asus-Bild selber starke Artefakte hat, merkt man schon wenn man das Bild bearbeitet. Da kann man ja mein Reinzoomen und dann wird man es merken


----------



## KempA (9. Februar 2017)

Hast du an deinen Gamma-Settings irgendwas verändert?
Ich meine damit eben dass die Übergänge nicht nahtlos, sondern "stufig-pixelig" sind

Wie schon erwähnt hab ich auf der Arbeit auch Dell-Monitore (zwei Dell IPS-Monitore) und die haben keinerlei Probleme (nur wenn ich wirklich nah ranzoome).


----------



## JoM79 (9. Februar 2017)

Ja, das Bild hat pixelige Übergänge. 
Aber das ist ja kein Banding, sondern der Komprimierung geschuldet.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Februar 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja, das Bild hat pixelige Übergänge.
> Aber das ist ja kein Banding, sondern der Komprimierung geschuldet.



Gut, denn Banding sehe ich mit dem Dell S2716DG ebenfalls nicht auf dem Bild, lediglich hässliche Pixelübergänge.


----------



## batZen23 (9. Februar 2017)

Also ich habe auch einen Dell S2716DG und habe mit dem keinerlei Banding Probleme..


----------



## KempA (9. Februar 2017)

batZen23 schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch einen Dell S2716DG und habe mit dem keinerlei Banding Probleme..



Hast du an den Gamma-Werten etwas verändert, oder alles auf Standard?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Februar 2017)

Der Monitor hat doch gar keine Gamma-Einstellung. 

Oder meinst du in der Nvidia-Systemsteuerung?


----------



## batZen23 (9. Februar 2017)

KempA schrieb:


> Hast du an den Gamma-Werten etwas verändert, oder alles auf Standard?



Da ich einer Spyder5 Express zuhause habe, ist der monitor mit DisplayCal kalibriert.


----------



## KempA (9. Februar 2017)

Ja, meinte in den Nvidia-Einstellungen.
Hab immer noch Hoffnung dass es nur ne Einstellung ist


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Februar 2017)

Ich glaube ich habe sogar den Gammawert eine Stufe runter gestellt, da der Dell ja von Haus aus eine zu hoch eingestellt ist (und leider nicht am Monitor selber veränderbar). 
Kann ich dir sagen wenn ich zuhause bin  

Aber du kannst ja selber einfach mal probieren. 
Evtl eine alte Revision des Monitors erwischt? 
Welche Revision steht denn auf der Verpackung?


----------



## KempA (9. Februar 2017)

Revision ist A04 (meines Wissens nach die neuste). Produziert wurde der Monitor im Oktober.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Februar 2017)

Und mit dem Original Displayport Kabel angeschlossen? 

Wie sind denn deine Monitorsettings?


----------



## KempA (9. Februar 2017)

Ja, mit dem Original DP-Kabel angeschlossen.
Hatte zuerst alles auf Standard, bin dann aber gestern Abend mit der Helligkeit von 75 auf 50%. Das brachte aber natürlich keine Besserung (nur das minimal vorhandene Backlight Bleeding wurde noch minimaler)


----------



## batZen23 (9. Februar 2017)

KempA schrieb:


> Ja, meinte in den Nvidia-Einstellungen.
> Hab immer noch Hoffnung dass es nur ne Einstellung ist



Das würde ich lieber sein lassen und mir eine ICC datei besorgen, die passt dann nicht zu 100% auf deinen Monitor aber halt zu 99%

Helligkeit habe ich irgendwo bei 27 für 120 cd/m2


----------



## KempA (9. Februar 2017)

Hab das ICC-Profil von TFT-Central getestet. Brachte aber auch keine Besserung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Februar 2017)

Hast du die Reaktionszeit oder wie auch immer das hieß auf normal?

Ansonsten in den Nvidia-Settings Farbbereich auf voll? (Denke dran, für videos gibts die gleiche Option noch mal extra im Treiber). 
Ansonsten reduziere die Gammastufe einfach mal um einen Wert. Da Standardmäßig der Monitor zu hoch eingestellt ist. Dadurch wirkt schwarz halt sehr grau. 

Ob das alles mit banding zutun hat, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Doch guck dir die gleichen Bilder und Videos auch mal auf dem Handy oder so an, auch wenn banding umso Schwerer zu sehen ist, wenn das Display kleiner wird. 
Umso größer das Display und höher die Auflösung, desto mehr fällt einem banding erst auf.


----------



## KempA (9. Februar 2017)

Ja, hab ich alles genau so eingestellt. Gamma herunterregeln bringt da auch nicht wirklich was.

Hab alle Bilder auf dem Dell Zuhause getestet, auf beiden Dell Monitoren auf de rArbeit (23", Full-HD), auf meinem Handy und auf meinem Laptop.
Ergebnis: Der Dell Zuhause hatte überall extremes Banding. Die restlichen Geräte hatte nun leichtes Banding bei dem Asus-Bild (was dann vermutlich am Bild selbst liegt).
Bleibt wohl nichts anderes übrig und das Ding muss zurück. Ich denke ich warte dann erstmal noch ein Jahr und schau was sich tut

Hier mal noch en Screenshot aus Anno. Sieht auch überall normal aus, bis auf die eine Ausnahme und das ist leider der S2716


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Februar 2017)

Sehr komisch und schade auf jeden Fall


----------



## batZen23 (9. Februar 2017)

KempA schrieb:


> Hab das ICC-Profil von TFT-Central getestet. Brachte aber auch keine Besserung.



Das Wahrscheinlich für revision 00 oder so... solltest mal schauen eins für 3 oder besser sogar 4 zu bekommen.


----------



## KempA (11. Februar 2017)

Monitor ist jetzt schon auf dem Rückweg. Irgendwie vermiss ich ihn ja doch, jetzt wo der XL2420T wieder hier steht 
Aber noch ne andere Frage: Pfeifen eure S2716DG auch? Klingt vllt bisschen doof, aber mir ist eben in der Zeit in der der Monitor hier war, irgenden ein Pfeifen/Fiepen aufgefallen. Erst gestern bin ich mal auf die Idee gekommen, den Monitor auszuschalten und schon war es weg. Kommt also wohl vom Netzteil. Ich empfinde das nicht als sonderlich störend, mir ist es eben nur aufgefallen, da mein BenQ komplett ruhig ist.


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Gsync Monitor | 144Hz | WQHD und unter 1000€

Wie sind die Meinungen zu dem Dell 2716 DG ??

Hat jemand vielleicht einen Vergleich zum Benq XL2730Z ??


----------



## JoM79 (11. Februar 2017)

Der ist schlechter als der BenQ.
Wenn würde ich den Acer XB271HUA nehmen.


----------



## Rwk (12. Februar 2017)

KempA schrieb:


> Monitor ist jetzt schon auf dem Rückweg. Irgendwie  vermiss ich ihn ja doch, jetzt wo der XL2420T wieder hier steht
> Aber noch ne andere Frage: Pfeifen eure S2716DG auch? Klingt vllt  bisschen doof, aber mir ist eben in der Zeit in der der Monitor hier  war, irgenden ein Pfeifen/Fiepen aufgefallen. Erst gestern bin ich mal  auf die Idee gekommen, den Monitor auszuschalten und schon war es weg.  Kommt also wohl vom Netzteil. Ich empfinde das nicht als sonderlich  störend, mir ist es eben nur aufgefallen, da mein BenQ komplett ruhig  ist.


Dieses leise Fiepen hab ich auch mal wahrgenommen !
Lustigerweise  hing das mit der Helligkeit zusammen...hatte den Moni erst viel zu hell  eingestellt. Inzwischen immer so auf 26, da ist nichts zu hören.
Sehe auch bei meinem Dell manchmal leichtes Banding, aber nicht so extrem wie hier beschrieben.
IPS Panel hätte ich prinzipiell ja lieber, aber solange die Hersteller das mit den Lichthöfen nicht geregelt kriegen, seh ich nicht ein da soviel Geld für zu bezahlen.
Die Blickwinkel sind für mich sowieso kein Verkaufsargument, ich sitze nie seitlich am PC.



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Gsync Monitor | 144Hz | WQHD und unter 1000€
> 
> ...


Der BenQ ist doch ein FreeSync Monitor ? Also kommts ja eher drauf an welche Graka du hast. Mit einer Nvidia macht es doch keinen Sinn für FreeSync zu bezahlen, umgekehrt genauso. Mit Ghosting musst du dich bei dem BenQ auch auseinandersetzen. Hatte das beim Dell auch zuerst, aber mit ein paar Einstellungen praktisch eliminiert. 
Einen perfekten 144Hz, WQHD, G-Sync Monitor wirst du vermutlich nicht finden, bei jedem Hersteller und bei jedem Modell gibts irgendwo einen kleinen Haken oder was zu meckern. Hatte vorm Kauf des Dells auch viele Acer angeguckt...aber da hast du die bekannte Panel Lotterie, für mich war das nichts.
Wenn du Pech hast darfst du den Monitor mehrmals wieder umtauschen, um ein Modell ohne Staub, tote Pixel oder übertriebene Lichthöfe zu finden.
Solange die nichts von Qualitätskontrollen halten, kriegen die auch mein Geld nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Februar 2017)

Was habe denn die Probleme der IPS Panel mit Acer zu tun?


----------



## batZen23 (12. Februar 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Gsync Monitor | 144Hz | WQHD und unter 1000€
> 
> ...



Sehr zufrieden mit. Der Acer und der ASUS kamen für mich nicht in Frage, da zu sehr "Gaming Design"...


----------



## Rwk (12. Februar 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was habe denn die Probleme der IPS Panel mit Acer zu tun?


War gar nicht auf IPS bezogen, bei Acer hatte ich eben kein gutes Gefühl wegen der Qualitätskontrollen - TN Modelle sind ja scheinbar ebenso häufig von Staubeinschlüssen und toten Pixeln betroffen. Ich versteh gar nicht was daran so schwer ist, einen fertigen Monitor für 10 Minuten laufen zu lassen und einmal kurz zu begutachten...


Wenn man ein makelloses Gerät erwischt sind die Acer sicher auch eine feine Sache...ich wollte jedenfalls keine Lotterie mitmachen und bin jetzt mit dem Dell sehr glücklich !


----------



## JoM79 (12. Februar 2017)

Ist bei anderen Herstellern auch nicht wirklich anders.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Februar 2017)

Ich habe mich für den Dell entschieden weil:

- guter Preis (auch wenn er stark schwankt)
- top design (sieht soo verdammt schlicht und sexy aus!)
- kaum Clouding/Bleeding

Die Konkurrenz war mir entweder optisch zu Kiddy-lastig, zu teuer und man ließt sehr viel schlechtes, Stichwort Lotterie. Hatte kein Bock auf Monitor hin und her schicken, nur weil die Hersteller anscheinend auf Qualitätskontrollen verzichten.


----------



## KempA (13. Februar 2017)

So Jungs, bei mir gehts jetzt darum den Monitor neu zu bestellen oder es zu lassen.
Könnten mir vllt 1,2 von euch den Gefallen tun und dieses Bild aufrufen: http://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/s.../bb25fc8444122fdecc75dad7abc191fe8d37e861.jpg
und es dann mal abzufotografieren und hochzuladen? Interessant ist hier eben die rechte Seite des Bildes, wo es vom hellen ins dunkle läuft.

Wäre echt super nett und würde mir weiterhelfen
Interessant wäre dann natürlich auch ob ihr irgendwelche Einstellungen verändert habt, oder ICC-Profile installiert habt.

EDIT: Hier noch ein Bild aus dem Startbildschirm von The Witcher 3.


----------



## amer_der_erste (13. Februar 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich habe mich für den Dell entschieden weil:
> 
> - guter Preis (auch wenn er stark schwankt)




Wo war er denn am günstigsten bis jetzt?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Februar 2017)

Momentan ist er relativ teuer. War mal bei unter 500€: 

Preisentwicklung für Dell S2716DG (183 Tage) | Geizhals Deutschland


Ich selber habe ihn auch relativ teuer gekauft (580€ glaub ich).


----------



## Rwk (14. Februar 2017)

Hab auch um die 580€ bezahlt.
KempA hier hast du ein paar Fotos.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Farbprofil ist von Windows 10, bei den Nvidia Desktop-Farbeinstellungen sind 60% Helligkeit, 75% Kontrast, 0.70 Gamma eingestellt.
Im Monitor Menü ist Helligkeit bei 30% und Kontrast bei 75%.
Ist aber ein eher dunkles Profil wegen meiner dunklen PC-Ecke.
Minimales Banding ist zu sehen, aber das stört mich eben nicht annähernd so sehr, wie mich Lichthöfe in den Ecken stören würden.
Wobei das Steam-Bild mit 115KB sicher keine Referenz darstellt...


----------



## batZen23 (14. Februar 2017)

ist halt ein komprimiertes Bild mit 0 Aussagekraft.


----------



## KempA (14. Februar 2017)

Klar ist es nicht optimal. Wenn ich es jedoch auf mehreren Monitoren vergleiche und die Ergebnisse so unterschiedlich sind, kann man nicht davon reden dass es "0 Aussagekraft" hat.

Aber ich hatte mit dem Monitor ja auch solche Probleme in Anno, sowie the witcher. 
Ich geb Dell noch ne Chance.

@Rwk: danke dir vielmals.


----------



## Keinmand (15. Februar 2017)

hab ihn mir heute jetzt auch nach langem überlegen bestellt, vor allem da der Preis momentan auf ~578 gesunken ist.
Hoffe ich werde nicht entäuscht, da die Meinungen ja weit auseinander gehen...


----------



## amer_der_erste (19. Februar 2017)

Was meint ihr, sind 420€ für den Monitor in Ordnung?
Wurde im Mai 2016 gekauft. 
OVP und Rechnung vorhanden und laut VK keine Pixelfehler oder sonstige Mängel.


----------



## Darkseth (20. Februar 2017)

klingt nicht schlecht. Neuware wäre knapp 40% teurer.

Achte nur auf Pixelinversion (sofern du sowas erkennst), und Color Banding bei dunklen Farbübergängen, was auch oft bemängelt wird.
Besonders bei dunklen Szenen auf Youtube erkennt man sowas (z.B. Star Wars episode 7 trailer).

Wenn das alles passt, wär das ein guter Preis.


----------



## amer_der_erste (20. Februar 2017)

Wie erkenne ich eine Pixelinversion?

Was sind noch _typische_ Mängel bei dem Monitor?


----------



## KempA (20. Februar 2017)

Also wie genau du dass erkennst, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Aber meines Wissens nach soll die A04-Revision da eigentlich keine großen Probleme mehr damit haben.
Sonstige Probleme sind eben das Banding. Wenn du mal ein paar Seiten zurückgehst, siehst du dazu Bilder von mir. Betrifft aber scheinbar auch nicht alle ausgelieferten Monitore.


----------



## KempA (23. Februar 2017)

So, ein Update meinerseits:
Ich habs im 2417-Thread schon erwähnt.. Mein neuner Monitor ist da. Das Banding ist genau so extrem, wie beim alten.

Ich glaube aber immer noch nicht, dass das ein allgemeines Problem sein kann. Dann wären doch nicht (fast) alle so glücklich mit dem Monitor Vorallem wenn ich mir die Bilder von Rwk auf Seite 17 hier anschaue, dann fall ich vom Glauben an  Ich hab alles genau so eingestellt, wie von ihm in seinem Post erwähnt und mein Banding ist dann zwar wesentlich besser, aber es ist lange nicht so gut wie bei ihm.
Auch in einem anderen Forum hab ich einen Vergleich bekommen:
Mein Monitor (der erste): Imaghttp://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/lightbox/post/25832232/id/2959082
Der Monitor eines anderen Users dort: http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/lightbox/post/25833019/id/2959279
Auch hier wurden die gleichen Settings verwendet..

Ich telefoniere heute mal mit Dell und lass denen die Bilder zukommen. Außerdem fahr ich zu Mediamarkt und frag die, ob sie nicht Lust hätten mal einen 279Q aufzubauen, damit ich mir einen ohne Glow aussuchen kann  Ich glaube zwar kaum dass die sowas machen, aber fragen darf man ja 

Die ganze Sache ist wirklich enorm ärgerlich. Abgesehen vom Banding bin ich total zufrieden mit dem Gerät. Top Design, nette Features und (abgesehen vom Banding) ist das Bild auch super.
Ich teste auch noch, wie extrem es in Spielen ist. Denn eigentlich, mache ich am PC sonst nichts anderes.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Februar 2017)

Ist der gleiche Link  (wenn man draufdrückt, statt zu kopieren^^) 

Aber im Ernst, so schlimm sieht das bei weitem nicht aus! 

Nehme mal ein anderes Kabel (was nutzt du überhaupt, ich nehme an Displayport?) und teste auch mal an einem anderen PC.


----------



## Rwk (23. Februar 2017)

Das ist aber ärgerlich. 
Meiner ist übrigens ein Rev03 vom Mai 2016.
Die Links zu den Bildern sind identisch...

Hmm hast du eventuell eine andere Grafikkarte im Haus um zu testen, ob das nicht sogar daher kommt ?


----------



## KempA (23. Februar 2017)

Hab die Links nochmal angepasst, aber irgendwie muss man die scheinbar tatsächlich kopieren, damit es funktioniert 

Also verbunden habe ich den Monitor über das DP-Kabel mit meinem PC. Habe es jedoch auch schon mit einem HDMI-Kabel versucht. Außerdem habe ich den Monitor auch mit meinem privaten, sowie mit meinem Firmen-Notebook verbunden. Überall war das Banding (in dieser enormen Ausprägung) vorhanden. Bei mir es ist übrigens ein Monitor aus Revision 04.

Die EDV bei uns hat heute noch einen Dell-Techniker vor Ort. Vielleicht kann ich dem ja mal kurz die Bilder zeigen und ihn nach seiner Meinung fragen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Februar 2017)

Vielleicht auch ein Rev4 Problem. Ich glaube ich habe noch die Rev3 bekommen, bin mir aber grad nicht sicher. 
Steht das auch hinten irgendwo drauf? Kein Bock in den Keller nach dem Karton zu suchen


----------



## Rwk (23. Februar 2017)

Soweit ich weiss steht das nur auf dem Karton !


----------



## KempA (23. Februar 2017)

Ich meine es steht irgendwo auf dem Rücken des Monitors, kanns aber jetzt auch nicht sicher sagen 
Möglicherweise ist es ja tatsächlich ein Problem der Rev04. Werde wie gesagt heute noch mit Dell anrufen und den Techniker hier vor Ort mal drauf ansprechen. Vllt kennt er sich zufälligerweise damit aus. Probieren kann man es ja


----------



## Rwk (23. Februar 2017)

Mit verschiedenen Kabeln und verschiedenen Farbprofilen hast du an verschiedenen Geräten stets das gleiche Banding ?
Schon merkwürdig...muß ja dann eigentlich am Gerät liegen.
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt was Dell dazu sagt, halte uns bitte auf dem laufenden !
Ein Kollege von mir wollte sich den Moni nämlich auch noch kaufen...dem suche ich sonst eine andere Empfehlung raus, wenn die Rev04 nichts taugt.
Der möchte aber auch keine Lichthöfe sehen und trotzdem 144Hz, 1440p, 27" und G-Sync haben...die Auswahl ist leider sehr überschaubar.


----------



## KempA (23. Februar 2017)

Außer dem Dell bleibt ihm da ja nicht viel übrig und die Konkurrenz hat eben auch ihre (zum Teil noch größeren) Probleme. Mein zweiter Dell hat wirklich kein Bleeding (der erste hatte minimales), keine Pixelfehler, keine Staubeinschlüsse,...

Also mit meinem MacBook und dem Dell-Firmennotebook war das Banding genau wie an meinem PC. Am Monitor hab ich die Helligkeit auf 30% heruntergefahren. Am Pc hab ich das Icc-Profil von TFT-Central und noch ein anderes aus der Community von Overclocker.net getestet. 
Zum Vergleich hab ich dann mal exakt deine Settings versucht. Hier war das Banding wesentlich besser, aber auch nur weil dein Profil eben recht dunkel ist. Trotzdem sind die Übergänge immer noch enorm verpixelt gewesen. Bei dir sieht es aus wie ein (zumindest halbwegs) wicher Übergang. Das ist bei mir nicht so. Wenn ich heute Mittag Zuhause bin, mach ich mal ein Bild von dem Steam-Bild mit exakt deinen Settings.
Wenn ich deine Bilder betrachte, dann wirkt es so als hätten wir zwei grundverschiedene Monitore. 

Stand jetzt würde ich den Monitor auf keinen Fall weiterempfehlen. Ein Bekannter von mir wollte sich den nächste Woche eigentlich auch kaufen, nimmt aber jetzt auch Abstand.


----------



## KempA (23. Februar 2017)

Also der Techniker vor Ort (übrigens ne ziemlich coole Socke) konnte mir hier nichts sagen. Er hat keinerlei Erfahrungen mit den Gaming-Monitoren.

Der Anruf bei Dell war auch sehr ernüchternd. Der Mitarbeiter war "überrascht", da er sowas noch nie gehört hab. Schließlich sei Dell bei der Farbwiedergabe doch ganz vorne dabei  Darauf angesprochen dass es darüber sehr viel Beschwerden gibt, auch in den offiziellen Dell-Foren, hat ihn wohl auch etwas überrascht.
Mir wurde dann eben angeboten mein (gestern eingetroffner) Monitor, gegen ein refurbished Gerät auszutauschen
Ich hab denen jetzt trotzdem mal alle Bilder zukommen lassen. Ich hoffe die kommen tatsächlich am Ende irgendwo an und es wird mal noch eine verbesserte Revision geben. Die Leute die jetzt eine A04-Revision haben, sind dann eben die Pechvögel bei der Geschichte

Naja, ich werde morgen mal mit dem Verkäufer des Monitors telefonieren und zu Mediamarkt fahren, das habe ich heute leider nicht mehr geschafft. Vllt erklärt sich MM ja dazu bereit, mit ein paar PG279Q "vorzuführen". Damit rechne ich aber eher nicht..
Ne andere Option wäre vllt auch der PG279QR. Nervt aber mega nochmal 100€ mehr für etwas zu zahlen, was ich überhaupt nicht haben will: 1337Gaming-Stuff


EDIT: Hab mal noch en Bild aus GTA angehangen.


----------



## batZen23 (27. Februar 2017)

Das ist echt Krass, sicher dass das Hardware bedingt ist und nicht eine verhunzte Einstellung?


----------



## KempA (27. Februar 2017)

100% sicher.
Hab den Bildschirm an mehreren Computern getestet. Entweder ist Rev A04 einfach Schrott, oder eine Charge. Wie schon erwähnt hat der Asus mit dem gleichen Panel wohl auch Banding. Ich wollte eigentlich mal einen Asus testen, aber bisher konnte ich mich noch nicht dazu überreden. Eventuell warte ich auch auf eine neue Rev des Dell. 

Hier mal noch ein Bild aus Mafia 3. Für 600€ ist das natürlich absolut inakzeptabel.


----------



## amer_der_erste (27. Februar 2017)

Das würde ich für 600€ auch nicht akzeptieren.


----------



## Rwk (28. Februar 2017)

Hab heute mal meinen Dell mit Spyder2express kalibriert.
Das scheint sich gelohnt zu haben, von allen Profilen gefällt mir das jetzt am besten !
Auch hier mein bestes Ergebnis bisher:
Gradient (banding) - Lagom LCD test
Perfekt ist es noch nicht - von dunkelgrau bis schwarz sind noch ein paar kleine Schritte zu erkennen, aber da muß man schon genau hinsehen, wirklich nicht störend für mich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schade das du so ein Pech hast mit der Rev04. 
Drücke dir die Daumen, das beim nächsten Versuch alles gut wird !
Was ich interessant finde, der S2716DG ist gebraucht kaum erhältlich - kann man daraus schliessen, das der Großteil der Nutzer damit zufrieden ist ? 
Kann nur 2 Angebote finden, einmal bei Ebay und einmal bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen:
Dell S2716DG Monitor 27 Zoll 144Hz in Nordrhein-Westfalen - Vlotho | Monitor gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
Er schreibt das die OVP dabei ist, da könnte man sich ja mal erkundigen welche Rev er verkauft...oder bist du das ?


----------



## KempA (1. März 2017)

Nene, meiner tritt morgen wieder den Weg zurück zum Händler an.


----------



## Keinmand (1. März 2017)

Ich klink mich hier mal mit ein.

Hab mir den Monitor jetzt auch gekauft, jetzt wollte ich allerdings auch mal prüfen ob ich ein "gutes" Modell erwischt habe.

Gibts dafür spezielle Programme oder Bilder womit man das testen kann =?
Und was sollte ich alles bei dem Monitor alles testen, um ein "gutes" Modell zu erkennen ?

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## KempA (2. März 2017)

Ich hab einen Shop gefunden, der einen Monitor der Revision A03 auf Lager hat. Werd ich mal bestellen und dann mal schauen


----------



## pitpiti (2. März 2017)

Zum testen kann man das nehmen  https://www.eizo.de/alle-monitore/zubehoer/software/monitor-test/


----------



## Rwk (2. März 2017)

Viel Glück mit der Rev03 !
Hast du vielleicht auch ein Spyder oder X-Rite Gerät zum Monitor kalibireren ?
Oder leih dir eins aus wenn es geht, ist echt empfehlenswert !

Keinmand der Eizo Test hat eigentlich alles nötige.
Die Website von Lagom ist auch gar nicht verkehrt.
LCD monitor test images

Aber nicht vergessen, in manchen Fällen kann auch die Grafikkarte oder das Kabel für Fehler verantwortlich sein !


----------



## Rwk (11. April 2017)

Hab den Dell übrigens gestern mal über die Intel Onboard Grafik betrieben - keine Spur von Banding ! Absolut saubere Verläufe.
Das Problem scheint meine GTX 1070 zu sein !
Und wenn man nachforscht...das Problem ist Nvidia auch seit Jahren bekannt, aber eine Lösung scheinen die nicht zu haben.
Kann das zwar per Einstellung minimieren, aber wenn ich Fotos bearbeite, stört es dann manchmal eben doch.
Gaming dagegen ist ein Hochgenuss mit der Graka und dem Dell !


----------



## zael84 (2. Juli 2017)

Hi Leute,

ich habe den Monitor seit Donnerstag. Alles Top, nur hatte ich auch extremes Color Banding. Ich habe in den Nvidia Systemeinstellungen nun den Dynamischen Ausgabebereich auf begrenzt gestellt.

Das Banding ist weg! Ich bin aktuell am testen der neuen Einstellungen. 

Als Testimage habe ich http://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/s.../bb25fc8444122fdecc75dad7abc191fe8d37e861.jpg genutzt - da dort der Unterschied am extremsten auffällt.


----------

